# noob's bored of my current setup sale



## just a noob (Jul 29, 2009)

http://www.computerforum.com/157452-noobs-getting-rid-crap-sale.html#post1300415 see this thread now


----------



## funkysnair (Jul 29, 2009)

what you replacing it with?

you going the i7 route?

im buying my gtx285 tomorrow for £255 zotac amp edition and another next week for ultimate sli wahoooo


----------



## just a noob (Jul 29, 2009)

that's what the e5200 stays at 24/7(prime 95 stable for 12 hours), i can leave it at that setting for the buyer if they request it





 ram





 gpu





 the whole setup at an earlier date
and yes funky, i'm going to be going the i7 route, ala w3520, evga x58 matx, and a lian li pc-v350b
edit: heat http://www.heatware.com/eval.php?id=65941


----------



## bomberboysk (Jul 29, 2009)

Good price for that:good:

Good luck with the sale


----------



## taylormsj (Jul 29, 2009)

how much for cpu shipped to uk?


----------



## just a noob (Jul 29, 2009)

not really wanting to sell just the cpu or ram by themselves(of course i would be willing to get rid of the motherboard by itself), otherwise around $85 usd shipped to the uk


----------



## diduknowthat (Jul 29, 2009)

Wait just those parts or the whole PC?


----------



## just a noob (Jul 29, 2009)

just those parts, i want to sell the motherboard, cpu, and ram as a kit, if somebody wants to buy the motherboard, i'll sell that(i tried selling it before, and i just couldn't get it sold...)


----------



## mtb211 (Jul 29, 2009)

yeah man im def interested, so for 285 plus ship I get everything but the Gpu?

Everything is 100 percent functional? whats your mobo? Asus maximus?


----------



## just a noob (Jul 29, 2009)

$210 dollars gets you the e5200, 4 gig's of mushkin redline, and an asus maximus formula 2 motherboard, you have to supply: hard drive, power supply, graphics card, operating system, etc. and if everything wasn't functioning, i wouldn't be able to use the system right now


----------



## Russian777 (Jul 29, 2009)

hey, go sell it on ebay, your motherboard alone sells for over $200.


----------



## just a noob (Jul 29, 2009)

not really, number one, my board is used, and number two i've tried to sell it once before, and i couldn't get the thing to go at $125(when it was going for $279.99 new+shipping)...


----------



## bomberboysk (Jul 29, 2009)

just a noob said:


> not really, number one, my board is used, and number two i've tried to sell it once before, and i couldn't get the thing to go at $125(when it was going for $279.99 new+shipping)...


Put everything in a case, load a fresh install of an os, and sell it on craigslist


----------



## just a noob (Jul 30, 2009)

updated original post


----------



## just a noob (Aug 1, 2009)

bump


----------



## just a noob (Aug 3, 2009)

bump, price drop to $90 dollar shipped


----------



## just a noob (Aug 5, 2009)

bump, price drop to $85 dollars shipped in the us


----------



## bomberboysk (Aug 5, 2009)

If i had the money right now id buy it, good deal for a great motherboard.


----------



## just a noob (Aug 5, 2009)

lol, i paid 200 dollars for the damned thing in the first place, my boredom is your gain


----------



## bomberboysk (Aug 5, 2009)

Just a note to anyone thinking about this board, its a great board. (And you may want to list a newegg link or something for people to see)


----------



## Gooberman (Aug 5, 2009)

oh man  if my grandma can buy things online then I might go for it (Bday on the 16th)


----------



## just a noob (Aug 5, 2009)

Gooberman said:


> oh man  if my grandma can buy things online then I might go for it (Bday on the 16th)



for some reason or another, i have the feeling it will still be here
newegg link for those wondering: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131319


----------



## bomberboysk (Aug 5, 2009)

Yours is missing the sound card though, correct?


----------



## Gooberman (Aug 5, 2009)

my god it's like buying the mb on newegg but you get other crap with it ^^ If I was to get it I would probably use my 8500GT and i probably wouldn't use a case  man that would be sweet ;P


----------



## bomberboysk (Aug 5, 2009)

Gooberman said:


> my god it's like buying the mb on newegg but you get other crap with it ^^ If I was to get it I would probably use my 8500GT and i probably wouldn't use a case  man that would be sweet ;P


What kinda cpu would you be running with it though, since your current cpu is amd...


----------



## Gooberman (Aug 5, 2009)

probably a cheap dual core  until I get a job and get a hunky rig


----------



## just a noob (Aug 5, 2009)

it is missing the factory sound card, i didn't feel like arguing with asus tech support to get another, so i just bought a creative from newegg for 40 bucks


----------



## Gooberman (Aug 5, 2009)

Well I need to call my grandma soon anyways and I ask her if she can buy things online like paypal or something  if so then yippee!! lol if not


----------



## just a noob (Aug 11, 2009)

bump


----------



## just a noob (Aug 12, 2009)

bump, 80 shipped now


----------



## mep916 (Aug 12, 2009)

Sexy price. Unfortunately I don't need it.


----------



## just a noob (Aug 12, 2009)

would anybody here be interested in a phat psp(highly moddable one) and some games(only i can remember are god of war: chains of olympus, and the jack and daxter game) plus a 1gb memory card, for $140 shipped?


----------



## just a noob (Aug 13, 2009)

i need to stop being such a post hoar, but would anybody be interested in a halo 3 edition xbox 360(20gb hdd, and 1 controller), with guitar hero aerosmith(and guitar), command and conquer 3, halo3, frontlines fuel of war, bioshock, saints row 2, and assassins creed(for a total of 7 games), so to sum it up, that would be an xbox 360 console with 20gb hdd, an xbox 360 and guitar hero controller, with 7 games, the console was never connected to xbox live either(aside from getting some stuff for backrounds or whatever they're called) $300 plus shipping in the us


----------



## mep916 (Aug 13, 2009)

just a noob said:


> would anybody here be interested in a phat psp(highly moddable one) and some games(only i can remember are god of war: chains of olympus, and the jack and daxter game) plus a 1gb memory card, for $140 shipped?





just a noob said:


> i need to stop being such a post hoar, but would anybody be interested in a halo 3 edition xbox 360(20gb hdd, and 1 controller), with guitar hero aerosmith(and guitar), command and conquer 3, halo3, frontlines fuel of war, bioshock, saints row 2, and assassins creed(for a total of 7 games), so to sum it up, that would be an xbox 360 console with 20gb hdd, an xbox 360 and guitar hero controller, with 7 games, the console was never connected to xbox live either(aside from getting some stuff for backrounds or whatever they're called) $300 plus shipping in the us




You may want to throw all this stuff into a new thread, or update your OP.


----------



## bomberboysk (Aug 13, 2009)

mep916 said:


> You may want to throw all this stuff into a new thread, or update your OP.


And add pictures of it aswell


----------



## just a noob (Aug 13, 2009)

meh, i'll do it tommarow


----------

